# The EN World Post-Apocalyptic Art Challenge/Request Thread



## Knightfall (Nov 29, 2008)

In the tradition of "http://www.enworld.org/forum/art-gallery-cartography-miniatures-painting/60925-en-world-free-character-portrait-request-thread.html," I am starting a new thread that will hopefully become the place for artists to challenge themselves by creating post-apocalyptic (PA) artwork for others.

Those with requests are free to post character requests, creature requests, and even cityscape/landscape requests as long as the request is PA in nature.

Do you have a favorite PA character from a Gamma World or Darwin World campaign? Then post a description here and hope that an artist takes an interest in it. Want to see what your hometown might look like as a PA setting? Then post a picture to try to entice a PA artist to "ruin" it for you.

Remember, however, that is completely a voluntary thread, so EN World's artists are not obliged to draw your character, creatue or scene. This is a "Free For All" thread, so things can get a little chaotic from time to time. Requests can be lost in the radioactive mists, so to speak.

The main goal here is to have fun and allow our artist friends to practice their craft. Art is good. PA art is killer. 

Cheers!

Knightfall1972


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 29, 2008)

Since this is a challenge thread as well as request thread, I figured I'd post the first challenge. Below is a view of the city of Vancouver that I just searched for and found with Metacrawler.

*Challenge Image - Vancouver, BC, Aerial View*






The idea here is to "ruin" or "blow up" the image in order to see how it would look in a post-apocalyptic world. Artists are free to interpret the image however they want. You don't have to base it on any campaign setting (i.e. Gamma World). It would be best to come up with a completely new image rather than simply photoshopping the original.

Anyway, I'll be posting other images as challenge images and I encourage others to do the same.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 29, 2008)

*Challenge Image - Toronto*


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 30, 2008)

Challenge Image: Phoenix, AZ [Aerial View]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 30, 2008)

Challenge Image: San Francisco, CA [Aerial View]


----------

